

Show HN: A Ton of OpenSource iOS Sketch.app Templates - nvk
http://github.com/sketch-templates/sketch-ios
Feel free to contribute by pull request.
======
dochex
Awesome; plus I love the template thumbnail is a link to the bundle's preview
thumbnail. Always updated on commit!

~~~
nvk
Was the easiest way I found to keep them updated. :)

------
joemir
+1 Neat! Lots of great templates.

------
zodester
Thanks I love using Sketch. These look great!

------
uxwtf
Thanks, very useful for Sketch daily user.

